# Toronto Union application



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

aeroheli said:


> So I just got my rejection letter after my interview with two union reps. I won't be re-applying seeing as a couple non union companies offered me jobs.
> 
> Regardless, I found this site to be useful and will give an outline of the process for anyone interested in applying to the Toronto, Ontario union so they know what to expect.
> 
> ...


They seem much more receptive to accepting you after you receive your JW License. In my case, I applied as a 3rd year apprentice but was told that I would need to start over from scratch and complete their 5 year course.I was told that my State Education was not acceptable. I declined and passed my test 2 weeks after graduation of 4th year. They seemed to have no issues with my education then, as they were calling me daily, and sending info to my home, offering to buy me lunch to talk and such. In fact in my local nowadays,you can license as an apprentice or JW with the State, call a Union Contractor, negotiate a wage, and be put to work as a CW/CE..... good luck, and remember that you'll get as much out of your career/education as you put into it, regardless of your Union/Non-Union affiliation...


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

aeroheli said:


> What challenges have I had to overcome in the work place?
> Tell me about your work history?
> Tell me when you had to deal with a difficult person?
> How will you deal with long periods of unemployment?
> How have you prepared for becoming an electrician?


I have had to deal with a difficult person quite recently. :laughing:


----------

